# Garnier Ultra-lift pro Deep Wrinkle Roller



## Karren (Feb 5, 2009)

After seeing SJP's ad on TV I decided to check it out.. Its got a large roller ball aplicator and you have to directionally massage it in.. Supposed to plump the skin and reduce the wrinkles... Anyone try this new product? I'm on day 2 and the wrinkles are still there!! Lol


----------



## Lucy (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah my friend has this! shes' been using it for two weeks and hasn't noticed any difference


----------



## Karren (Feb 5, 2009)

Great!! I does smell nice though! Lol.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't tried it, but with anti wrinkle products (or is it with eyecreams ? i can't remember), i read you should wait one month to see results. So don't give hope just yet !


----------

